# Rearranging his cage setup?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys-
I tried to search for an answer to this, but does anyone know if it's okay to rearrange Rex's cage set up if he's been home for only a week and a half? I'm asking because we constantly catch him chilling out underneath the saucer wheel in the corner, stretched out. Sometimes he's just standing there. I'll move him, which he will slightly huff to, but when I put him near his bed he plops down wherever I set him and just chills out.

I was thinking that he may like that corner where his wheel is, so I was going to rearranging his furniture around so he can chill in that corner without the wheel in the way. Is that a good idea or is that type of behavior normal for hedgies? It's so weird how he loves that corner. My hubby thinks that we should move his bed there instead since he likes to chill there every night.

I didn't move it around this morning, although I wanted to, because I'm afraid he'll get confused. Any suggestions would be great on that behavior and rearranging his furniture.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I really don't think he'd care, but if he gets huffy about it, you can always put things back


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Also keep in mind he could just like being under/near the wheel. Both of my boys like to do that from time to time.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I am glad that him being under his wheel most of the night is normal  i thought maybe he liked that corner so i was gonna move his cage furniture around so his fleece bag was in that corner.

anyway, thanks you guys!


----------

